# VERY gassy explosive poops in newborn...normal?



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

Our new dd has very gassy, very explosive poops multiple times a day. sometimes the gas seems to bother her, sometimes it doesnt. Ive started to avoid dairy, but Im not sure if there is anything else I can do for her. I have a fast let down and she is gulpinrg air, so Im trying to work on that too. I guess Im just concerned, since my dd1 never responded to anything I ate and didnt have a problem with my let down. TIA


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like both of my kids as newborns. They kind of get the hang of their bodies in a few weeks.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Your fast letdown can cause it, and you might have lots and lots of foremilk, too. I'd suggest doing only one breast per feed, and see if getting more fatty milk fixes it up. You can evn do two feeds per breast. It'll take a day or two to see a change either way.


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

Sounds normal to me. Even with doing block feedings for 2-4 hours at a time before switching breasts...my kids have always still had explosive poos. The block feeding though helped with the hindmilk/foremilk imbalance and got rid of the green mucousy poos and made them normal yellow/orangish looking.


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Is the poop green? If so, this does sound like oversupply/overactive letdown and hindmilk/foremilk imbalance. I agree that you should try block feeding, starting with one breast for each feeding and if that doesn't work try several hours on a breast before switching. You can increase the time on each breast until it gets under control. I had this problem and had to move up to 12 hours per breast before getting it under control (took me about 6 weeks).


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

It sounds normal. Babies have loud/explosive poops. (Ones you can hear from across the room) DD was the same way.


----------

